# solar glo vs powersun



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2014)

hey guys so i'm trying to figure out which mercury vapor bulb would be best solar glo or a powersun i've built a new enclosure and i need to add some more uvb as my uvb strip isn't big enough and if not solar glo or powersun what mvb do some of you chose to use


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2014)

bump no one has any preferences? i was going to buy a bulb tomorrow but wanted some input


----------



## ascott (Apr 20, 2014)

I was the one that offered the vote for powersun  Just a better company in my opinion...


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2014)

that's what i thought to because of the warranty but i was more focused on UVB output


----------



## ascott (Apr 20, 2014)

You have a Redfoot Tortoise correct? Remember, that this species of tort does like basking but their desires/needs are very different than those "sun worshipping" species.....Have you considered a basking bulb with the long tube uva/uvb bulb?


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2014)

i already have a tube uvb a 10.0 but i've built a bigger much bigger enclosure and i don't think the tube it gonna cut it the tube was being used in a 50 gal tote the new enclosure is a 6 foot long 30 inches wide 40 inches high closed chamber so i was going to get a mvb to help with uvb but put it at the far end, on a side note is there a thermostat that you'd recommend for CHE's as well?


----------



## ascott (Apr 20, 2014)

_*on a side note is there a thermostat that you'd recommend for CHE's as well?*_

I am a bit old school on this ....I have no thermostats for the indoor enclosures, I use an old fashioned method...I lay a thermometer in the enclosure in the far end, the middle and then the basking spot...I get the read I want (by raising lowering the heat source) and then mark the cord (I hang the light fixture from above) so I know what level is needed to get the result I want for the tort....uva/uvb is natural from the sun, the only torts I have indoor are the Redfoots (and this will change more for outdoors as they continue to grow) and this is simply because they are still small in size (still snack size for the raptors in the sky in our desert) and so they are out during the day at different times depending on when I am home and not working....and indoors they have regular incandescent bulbs for heat during the day and at night I simply unscrew the day bulb and replace it with the night black heat bulbs ....barbaric huh....lol....I don't do fancy --just effective.

My environment allows for this system to work well for the torts and myself, now, if I lived in a state that this weather was not so favorable I of course would adjust....

I know that there are alot of folks that keep torts in states where they are more reliant on indoor artificial uv bulbs...so please do wait around to find out what those folks recommend, okay.

However, if I had to rely more on indoor artificial lighting...I would simply add another basking/heat source and an additional long tube uva/uvb bulb for this species of tort...


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 21, 2014)

do you think it would do any harm to put the mvb at the far end the leave the tube where it is directly in the middle? i'm also worried that the tube maybe to high to be effective


----------



## ascott (Apr 21, 2014)

I would be sure to bring the long tube down to 12 inches or so (unless the guidelines specifically warn against it) and if it is near middle of the enclosure then I don't see a prob putting the mvb at one end and then allowing there to be a cool dry darker end with some plants and such to hide and cool down in....I would also put a nearby plant canopy to the newly added basking light...also, it can take a couple of weeks for a new mvb to level itself out, so you may have spikes of high uv ray output before it settles into a reliable level....so if you offer the plant canopy this will allow the tort to retreat but not completely come clear of its benefits....you can use silk plants as the basis for a shade canopy...also, make sure to get readings at different times of the day to assure the temps don't go awry while you are using the new set up...


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 21, 2014)

ascott said:


> I would be sure to bring the long tube down to 12 inches or so (unless the guidelines specifically warn against it) and if it is near middle of the enclosure then I don't see a prob putting the mvb at one end and then allowing there to be a cool dry darker end with some plants and such to hide and cool down in....I would also put a nearby plant canopy to the newly added basking light...also, it can take a couple of weeks for a new mvb to level itself out, so you may have spikes of high uv ray output before it settles into a reliable level....so if you offer the plant canopy this will allow the tort to retreat but not completely come clear of its benefits....you can use silk plants as the basis for a shade canopy...also, make sure to get readings at different times of the day to assure the temps don't go awry while you are using the new set up...




i don't currently have a UV meter i need to pick up one i'm constantly checking temps with my temp gun and my acurite gauges i have 2 real spider plants and 2 fake very bushy spider plants that offer shade i'm getting more plants soon and currently have 4 hides that are pots cut in half with sphagnum moss in them and 1/4th of the side with sphagnum moss for him to burrow into if he wants lol like i said it's a big indoor enclosure the heating and humidity i think are perfectly right now at night it's 84 degress with 85% humidity my acurite thermometer high's and lows of the last 24 hours the lows are 84 like now and the highs are 95 at the meter closest to the indecent light during the day the guildlines warn against me even putting the tube in the enclosure at all but i've made it to where i feel it is safe. 


i think i'll take your advice and leave the tube in the middle and putting the mvb at the far end with some canopy shade from the plants, as for the temps i'll keep checking them and obviously probably have to turn off a CHE i use 2


----------



## AmRoKo (Apr 21, 2014)

I haven't been having any luck with getting any mvb bulbs to last, at least with powersun I'm able to get exchanges but I'm planning on trying out a tube uvb with a normal basking bulb when I need to get new lights next.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 21, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> I haven't been having any luck with getting any mvb bulbs to last, at least with powersun I'm able to get exchanges but I'm planning on trying out a tube uvb with a normal basking bulb when I need to get new lights next.




i currently have a tube just built a bigger enclosure and don't think its enough uvb i'm try to decide on weather to add a MVB or another tube


----------



## mikeh (Apr 21, 2014)

What species is this for?
What are you using for heat now?

As for MVB, MegaRay is much better choice then Powersun or Solar Glow. You can also look into Solar Raptor. I am not familiar with it but did some reading and it looks like a great system, I'd image on the costly side though. I believe Tom can give you a contact. 

As far as adding a long tube UVB, its always a good choice with better brand such as Arcadia, the type of tube depends on species. I would stay away from Zilla brand. 

With warmer weather on the way you can utilize the sun and hold of with fresh bulbs till next fall/winter.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 21, 2014)

mikeh said:


> What species is this for?
> What are you using for heat now?
> 
> As for MVB, MegaRay is much better choice then Powersun or Solar Glow. You can also look into Solar Raptor. I am not familiar with it but did some reading and it looks like a great system, I'd image on the costly side though. I believe Tom can give you a contact.
> ...




a redfoot and i think i'm just going to add another tube warmer weather is never a sure thing in southern oregon i've seen snow in july i'm mostly concerned that tubes don't put out enough UVB


----------



## mikeh (Apr 21, 2014)

Arcadia T8 is suitable for red foot. T5 is very bright, many forest species avoid it. 
Arcadia D3+ tube UVB output is as good as best MVB. Depending on the distance, Arcadia has 6% and 12% tubes. 12% is quite strong.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 21, 2014)

mikeh said:


> Arcadia T8 is suitable for red foot. T5 is very bright, many forest species avoid it.
> Arcadia D3+ tube UVB output is as good as best MVB. Depending on the distance, Arcadia has 6% and 12% tubes. 12% is quite strong.


 

what speicies do you keep i'm thinking of keeping my current tube in the middle and putting a mvb at the end it's a pretty big enclosure and with the mvb would only light up one side as if he were coming out to bask anyway i plan on having some plant canopy under the mvb for him to take shade/hide in


----------

